# Looking for casual RP (Both SFW and NSFW)



## GarbageRaider117 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey! New guy to the forums here, but I have a good bit of experience with text based role play as well as a bit of experience with TTRPGs and LARPing. I'm looking to get into a bit of text based RP, preferably on Discord, but that's negotiable.

My preferred settings are either fantasy or post apocalyptic, though I'm fine with trying out other stuff. I like adventure RP as well as slice of life RP. I can generally make characters on the fly as required.

As I'm sure a bunch of people will notice immediately, NSFW is an option. Naturally, that's a mandatory 18+ option. Details can be found here.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 29, 2021)

If you're into Fallout, I have a group RP that I'm getting setup:



			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/fallout-group-roleplay-with-furries-au-fallout-universe.1675399/#post-7135432


----------



## Doom11 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey, would you be interested in something FxF related in the fantasy setting?


----------



## GarbageRaider117 (Jun 29, 2021)

Doom11 said:


> Hey, would you be interested in something FxF related in the fantasy setting?


I generally play male characters, but if you're interested in some MxF, I'd be interested.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 29, 2021)

GarbageRaider117 said:


> Spoiler: NSFW Deets, as promised
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a lot of giant super characters, (like Scylla over there. <-) 









						Artwork Gallery for Jaredthefox92 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Hey, it's Jaredthefox92 from Deviantart. I just made this account because I forgot about my old one.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## GarbageRaider117 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have a lot of giant super characters, (like Scylla over there. <-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're interested in exploring where that might go, I sent you a DM.


----------



## Koi (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey! I’m also looking for a RP partner! I havent rpd in a while so I might be a little slow at first but I’d love to do it again! Also, If it’s okay, Tumblr is my main form of socials so I’m more active there!


----------



## Koi (Jun 30, 2021)

Koi/Mosiac said:


> Hey! I’m also looking for a RP partner! I havent rpd in a while so I might be a little slow at first but I’d love to do it again! Also, If it’s okay, Tumblr is my main form of socials so I’m more active there!


Im mostly sfw tho!


----------



## GarbageRaider117 (Jun 30, 2021)

Koi/Mosiac said:


> Im mostly sfw tho!


What kind of RP might you be interested in? Fantasy? Sci-fi? Post apoc? Another?


----------



## Doodlegabble (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey. I might be interested in doing some kind of rp with you.
I like Sci-Fi quite a bit so that would be fun to do.

If you want to me add me on discord, you can find it attached to my profile.


----------



## Koi (Jun 30, 2021)

GarbageRaider117 said:


> What kind of RP might you be interested in? Fantasy? Sci-fi? Post apoc? Another?


Hmmm, Post apoc sounds fun! Wanna dm On here or tumblr?


----------

